# Cover Songs That Stand on Their Own



## Mojo2 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Cover Songs That Stand on Their Own*

They don't have to outsell or be more popular or more artistic than the original, though they may. And please tell us if they did.

But ANY cover song that you think works on its own without being just a pedestrian and uninspired copy of the original song.

The original was by The Doors.

"Light my Fire."

Great. Classic.

But, "Light my Fire" by Jose Feliciano?

Less popular but it absolutely stands on it's own as a beautiful interpretation of the song.

Nothing like The Doors' version but great on different terms.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6Px_03JHyA]Jose Feliciano - light my fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 8, 2014)

Woodstock by Joni Mitchell 

There are several great covers of this great song.

Here are three of my favorites.

Woodstock by Matthews Southern Comfort

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-8r3Z-BR7M]matthews southern comfort - woodstock - YouTube[/ame]


Woodstock by James Taylor

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J63DsysDIF4]"Woodstock" by James Taylor on Howard Stern - YouTube[/ame]


And finally, Woodstock by Crosby, Stills, Nash  & Young.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrWNTqbLFFE]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Woodstock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I7GkHy5iOA]Linda Ronstadt - Tumbling Dice (FM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eHeu7CUhEI]Heart - "Rock and Roll" [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 8, 2014)

IMO this totally blows the original out of the water, although I have heard that it really pissed off Simon and G'funkle LOL. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EReWi009IL4]Yes - America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY]All Along The Watchtower (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEHckjjbE8I]FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66 - YouTube[/ame]

This version of Fool on the Hill by Sergio Mendes & Brazil 66 is very pleasing. And not 'derivative' of the original.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4T3tMkjRig]Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 9, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (with lyrics) - YouTube



Who did the original?

Sharing that would be part of the fun of sharing the cover song, imho.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 9, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JinITWtW06U



How is it that none of your songs display the song title or artist?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcs3iEhWX3c]Train in vain- Dwight Yoakum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Mar 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JinITWtW06U
> ...



You got me, when I see it, I see the title /artist in a bar across the top of the video. All I do is copy the address and paste it in the box...


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (with lyrics) - YouTube
> ...



_"Dream a Little Dream of Me" is a song, from c.1931, with music by Fabian Andre and Wilbur Schwandt[1] and lyrics by Gus Kahn. It was first recorded in February 1931 by Ozzie Nelson and also by Wayne King and His Orchestra, with vocal by Ernie Birchill. A popular standard, more than 60 other versions have been recorded, but some of the highest chart ratings were in 1968 by Mama Cass Elliot with The Mamas & the Papas._

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsgGNWlNAfA]'The Gallis Pole' LEADBELLY, Blues Guitar Legend - YouTube[/ame]

This old black guy does a good version of Led Zep's Gallow's Pole. That's the greatness of Led Zeppelin, it touches so many people over so many generations

/sarcasm off


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX-GJ46kiCo]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 9, 2014)

higher love

James Vincent Mc Morrow


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 9, 2014)

little wing 

by Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 9, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt poncho and lefty  

by

 Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Original: "Oh Pretty Woman" by Roy Orbison (loved it).

Covered by Van Halen (loved it a little more):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSEGQqcqq3A]Van Halen - Oh, Pretty Woman + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

"House of the Rising Sun" originally sung by Texas Alexander back in 1928.  More popularly sung by The Animals but I like the Frijid Pink version (I'm an old acid-head, rock-n-roller):

House Of The Rising Sun by Frijid Pink:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t40INnb6DnY#t=30]Frijid Pink - House of the Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg-clbLyRNY]Quiet Riot, Cum On Feel the Noize[/ame]

(^ IMHO that's durned near a thread-ender, right there. ^)


----------



## Bill Angel (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSWdug1HiCg]Pete Townshend- Save It for Later - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> "House of the Rising Sun" originally sung by Texas Alexander back in 1928.  More popularly sung by The Animals but I like the Frijid Pink version (I'm an old acid-head, rock-n-roller):
> 
> House Of The Rising Sun by Frijid Pink:
> 
> Frijid Pink - House of the Rising Sun - YouTube



Now THIS is what a great post in this thread does.

It acknowledges the original by name. It mentions the cover that might be more well known and then it introduces the poster's selection.

Perfect, DriftingSand.

Perfect!


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Original: "Oh Pretty Woman" by Roy Orbison (loved it).
> 
> Covered by Van Halen (loved it a little more):
> 
> Van Halen - Oh, Pretty Woman + lyrics - YouTube



This absolutely stands on its own!

A fresh remake.

Nice.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 9, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Thanks for this. Please everbody, some readers may not bother listening to your obscure songs posted with no background info.

Please, consider naming the original at LEAST.

Helena, your addendum is above the call of duty!

Thanks!

And the Ozzie Nelson mentioned in the wiki text can ONLY be THE Ozzie Nelson of Ozzie & Harriet TV fame.

He sired David and more notably musically, Ricky Nelson, who became a teen idol in the 50's and 60's.

His last big hit was, Garden Party.

He died in a plane crash in the early 1970's along with his band mates and traveling entourage.

Nelson's former wife, Kristin Nelson, is sister of NCIS star, Mark Harmon.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if this qualifies but Eric Clapton played one or two "unplugged" cover songs that he originally performed "electrically."  The newer versions are a bit softer and toned-down but I believe they stand alone based on the totally different style in which they were/are done:

Layla by Eric Clapton (unplugged):
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y9T15kAF8U]Eric Clapton - Layla Unplugged (7/14) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I'm not sure if this qualifies but Eric Clapton played one or two "unplugged" cover songs that he originally performed "electrically."  The newer versions are a bit softer and toned-down but I believe they stand alone based on the totally different style in which they were/are done:
> 
> Layla by Eric Clapton (unplugged):
> Eric Clapton - Layla Unplugged (7/14) - YouTube



Man, you cite great examples and your posts give me everything I need to know before ! dive in to listen.

Great!


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Not to overdue one of my favorite musicians, Eric Clapton, I can't help but bring up the tune, Crossroads.  Originally sung by the old blues singer, Robert Johnson, I MUST say that Clapton's rendition is the better of the two and a total stand-alone:

Crossroads by Eric Clapton and Cream:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvouiDJSTUE]Cream ( Eric Clapton ) - Crossroads ( best match ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Although I'm generally a fan of hard rock (especially rock of the 70s) I am captivated by the voice of Johnny Cash. Some may have heard of a band called "Nine Inch Nails."  In the mid 90s they came out with a tune called "Hurt."  It was pretty obscure but also cool to listen to with a "Goth" feel to it.  I enjoyed it but I really enjoyed Johnny Cash's remake of it.  You can feel and hear the true pain in Cash's voice as he was truly suffering pain in his final years on earth.

Hurt by Johnny Cash:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc"]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]

Beware ... a tear jerker if you really stop to listen.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Back in 1985 a band called "The Family" headed by the pop icon, Prince, sang a song called "Nothing Compares To You." I'm not even sure if it got much radio time and I'm not sure I even knew that it was a "cover tune" when Sinead O'Connor remade the song in 1990. I didn't find that out until later. Again ... this isn't usually my style of music but Sinead put such deep feeling into the tune that I couldn't help but be a fan:

"Nothing Compare To You" by Sinead O'Connor:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Again ... I'm not too sure this qualifies as a "cover tune" but the story behind it is interesting.  A song called "Shambala" was written by a man named Daniel Moore (date unknown).  In 1973 two different groups recorded and released the tune.  The first to record and release it was B.W. Stevenson who sang it with a country flavor.  Later that same year the song was released by Three Dog Night.  I remember listening to it on 8 Track Tapes way back then.

Shambala by Three Dog Night:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmTx9y7ePTg]THREE DOG NIGHT- "SHAMBALA" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Everyone knows the tune, "Dream On," by Aerosmith.  How many folks know that Ronnie James Dio covered the tune in his typical style?  I like the Aerosmith version better but this one isn't bad (I think he was trying to feature his guitar work).

Dream On by Ronnie James Dio:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xGfoppeZTk"]RONNIE JAMES DIO - DREAM ON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The original by The Eurythmics:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - YouTube[/ame]

The cover by Marilyn Manson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7cPgonpbwo]Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The original by New Order:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOFO1XOZXRM]New Order - Blue Monday - YouTube[/ame]

The cover by Orgy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8gVmD39AmI]Orgy "Blue Monday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The original by Seals & Crofts:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]

The AWESOME cover by Type O Negative:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNo7ZZryuSQ]Type O Negative - Summer Breeze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The original by the Isley Brothers:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTaqn8_gMR0]Isley Brothers - Twist and Shout - YouTube[/ame]

The cover by The Beatles:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS0wuN_6wyw]The Beatles - Twist and Shout [live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The original by The Beatles:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr7wD3NRcUI]The Beatles: Wild Honey Pie - YouTube[/ame]

The cover by the Pixies:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyVsg4nwJn0]The Pixies Wild Honey Pie (Beatles cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The original by Stevie Wonder:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X00XdLhFLSg]Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder (1973) - YouTube[/ame]

The cover by Red Hot Chili Peppers:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzGNaZ5lM4E]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Higher Ground (HDTracks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 9, 2014)

Good picks asterism.


----------



## asterism (Mar 9, 2014)

The AWESOME original by New Order:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uEBuqkkQRk&feature=kp]New Order - Bizarre Love Triangle Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

The very different but just as AWESOME cover by Frente:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ1c9ErCn7w]Frente! - Bizarre Love Triangle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Mar 9, 2014)

The original....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU]Imagine Dragons - Radioactive - YouTube[/ame]

The remake....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKDxvVom64c]Within Temptation - Radioactive (Imagine Dragons Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Mar 9, 2014)

The original....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mKMV0d2cs]Cat Stevens- Peace Train - YouTube[/ame]

The remake...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-wcrJgecWY]10000 Maniacs Peace Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Mar 9, 2014)

The original....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]

The remake....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsRGfGakRWc]10,000 Maniacs Because The Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

Original: You Spin me Right Round by Dead or Alive:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU]Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - YouTube[/ame]


Remake: You Spin Me Right Round by Marilyn Manson:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaqrWe9fYBg]Marilyn Manson You spin me right round - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 10, 2014)

i love the Rolling Stones cover of Just My Imagination on the Some Girls album


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDborZdgxN4]Waters of March (Aguas de Março) - David Byrne e Marisa Monte from Red Hot on Vimeo. - YouTube[/ame]

Classic Tom Jobim song by Talking Head's David Byrne and my favorite female singer Marissa Monte


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

johnny cash version of 

Gordon lightfoots 

*if you could read my mind *


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

nine inch nails "hurt" 

by Johnny Cash


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

There are at least two versions of American Woman.  The first was by the band, Guess Who, and is a great song.  Then, many years later, Lenny Kravitz remade it and I believe it's a good "stand alone" version.

American Woman by Guess Who:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkqfpkTTy2w]guess who- american woman - YouTube[/ame]

American Woman by Lenny Kravitz:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzWHE32IxUc]Lenny Kravitz - American Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 10, 2014)

My most favorite copy of "Knocking On Heaven's Door" is this one.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upCINcz5S10]Uriah Shelton[/ame]

God bless you and the young man singing it always!!!   

Holly

P.S. This performance of the song is from my most favorite film named Lifted.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

I really like both versions of this tune.  "Turn The Page" was orignally sung by Bob Segar (my favorite version of the two) but Metallica came along and did a pretty good remake and a good "stand alone":

Turn The Page by Bob Segar:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GONmFCkCGCc]Bob Seger - Turn The Page (1973 Radio Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Turn The Page by Metallica:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqNFAU0tOw]Metallica - Turn The Page (Song And Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

Way back when Dolly Parton produced a song called "I Will Always Love You" which was a pretty powerful, country ballad.  However, it really hit the charts when Whitney Houston remade in during the mid 80s.  I really like Whitney's version.  It's a stand alone without a doubt.

I Will Always Love You by Dolly Parton:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS-F4rfU4ns]Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You - YouTube[/ame]

I Will Always Love You by Whitney Houston:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's another one that I forgot about.  "I Shot The Sheriff" was originally sung by Bob Marley.  I'm not too fond of this version.  However, when Eric Clapton did the remake it was a hit and I really like his version.

I Shot The Sheriff by Bob Marley:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XiYUYcpsT4]Bob Marley - I Shot The Sheriff - YouTube[/ame]

I Shot The Sheriff by Eric Clapton:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRgcwT9X2J8]Eric Clapton - I Shot The Sheriff ( Studio Version ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

Originally by Martha and the Vandelles, this song was remade twice both of which are stand alone versions.  David Bowie & Mick Jagger remade the hit then Van Halen followed up with what I believe is the best version.

Dancing in the Streets by Martha and the Vandelles:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc]Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets" - YouTube[/ame]

Dancing in the Street by David Bowie & Mick Jagger:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrvQ0Yyw_XQ]Mick Jagger & David Bowie - Dancing In The Street - YouTube[/ame]

Dancing in the Street by Van Halen:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CAHDI_vkSs]Van Halen - Dancing in the Street + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Originally by Martha and the Vandelles, this song was remade twice both of which are stand alone versions.  David Bowie & Mick Jagger remade the hit then Van Halen followed up with what I believe is the best version.
> 
> Dancing in the Streets by Martha and the Vandelles:
> Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets" - YouTube
> ...



Drift, this is our fork in the road...

I don't see or hear any reason for either of the two covers.

IMHO they are both, "so what?" kind of renditions.

They didn't have anything to say. They didn't HAVE to be made.

It was a bit of a conceit, imho.

They liked the classic and wanted to sing it. So they did.

*Yawn*


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDutVaWRzZk]Eumir Deodato - Also Sprach Zarathustra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Originally by Martha and the Vandelles, this song was remade twice both of which are stand alone versions.  David Bowie & Mick Jagger remade the hit then Van Halen followed up with what I believe is the best version.
> ...








No cover has to be made.  I don't particularly like the Jagger/Bowie version, but VH's rendition is quite good.  It does stand alone and is quite different from the original.


----------



## jillian (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0eZwpHtcK4&noredirect=1]Atlantic City - The Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

Van Halen takes a kick-ass Kinks tune to another level... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8QKK5IDSXE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8QKK5IDSXE[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

*When You Say Nothing at All*

 Keith Whitley  1988


Alison Krauss 1995


 Ronan Keating 1999


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

Robert Palmer & Co. take a kick-ass T. Rex tune to the next level... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 10, 2014)

westwall said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Some covers simply BEGGED to be made.

They had something to say.

VH's version didn't speak to me at all.

And I like Van Halen (WITH DLR).


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

Vanilla Fudge's terrific under-heard remake of a Supremes tune...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg98zELQxkI[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Mar 10, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Robert Palmer & Co. take a kick-ass T. Rex tune to the next level...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4








Nah, I prefer the original...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XspsJACj8WY]T Rex - Get It On [totp] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 10, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> *Cover Songs That Stand on Their Own*
> 
> They don't have to outsell or be more popular or more artistic than the original, though they may. And please tell us if they did.
> 
> ...



Sweet Jane by the Cowboy Junkies. Her voice gives me a woody. Original by Lou Reed & the Velvet Underground.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweet Home Alabama 

Lynyrd Skynyrd 


Leningrad Cowboys Red Army Choir


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

westwall said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Palmer & Co. take a kick-ass T. Rex tune to the next level...
> ...



no problem... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1fk8gqaCU0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1fk8gqaCU0[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 11, 2014)

How did I miss this one?  "Me And Bobby McGee."  Written by Kris Kristofferson it was originally sung by Roger Miller it was also sung by Kris, himself.  However, nobody and I mean nobody sang it like Janis Joplin did.  Great, great tune.

Me And Bobby McGee by Roger Miller:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxI84HXXoQs]Rodger Miller - Me And Bobby Magee - YouTube[/ame]

Me And Bobby McGee by Kris Kristofferson:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-J7mLyD3yc]Kris Kristofferson~ Me and Bobby Mcgee - YouTube[/ame]

Me And Bobby McGee by Janis Joplin:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Mar 11, 2014)

All along the watchtower by Hendrix, original by Dylan

Blinded by the light Manfredd mann, original Bruce Springsteen

Pretty woman Van halen, original Roy Orbison


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 11, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Yeah ... I like the DLR era better than the SH era.  I have many more memories associated with the early stuff.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEDQ5gwZASE]Van Halen - (Oh) Pretty Woman (1982) (Remastered) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 11, 2014)

westwall said:


> No cover has to be made.  I don't particularly like the Jagger/Bowie version, but VH's rendition is quite good.  It does stand alone and is quite different from the original.



Exactly.  The artist remaking the original generally puts his or her own spin on the musical interpretation and adds a piece of himself.  As far as I'm concerned I'm totally satisfied with a cover song as long as it's entertaining.

I didn't like the Bowie/Jagger version at all.  I did like the Martha/Vandelles version and I especially like the Van Halen version because I love the sound of heavy metal guitar.  Of course not everyone is going like every song so everyone is entitled to an opinion.

The question is:  Can the Van Halen version stand alone?  The answer:  Absolutely!  I listen to two classic rock stations in my neck of the woods and they both play the VH version.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrZluYnMJUY].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBoTwOTKw0I].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UuFJoexdlU].[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 11, 2014)

One of my favorite Pink Floyd tunes is called "Goodbye Blue Sky."  It has a captivating quality to it.  Anyway, I don't think anyone can do it better than Pink Floyd but Joni Mitchell gave it her best shot.  Can it stand alone?  Not in my opinion but a hardcore Joni Mitchell fan may disagree.

Goodbye Blue Sky by Pink Floyd:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJUuDoRZpyU]Pink Floyd- Goodbye Blue Sky [Video] - YouTube[/ame]

Goodbye Blue Sky by Joni Mitchell:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD7Jut_kXt0]Goodbye Blue Sky by Joni Mitchell , The Wall -- Live in Berlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been hearing "Baby, It's You" by Smith, all week long on HBO.

Outcharted the Beatles version.

Really belted it out!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs&feature=kp


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2014)

I was just looking for a clip from the movie Tootsie and found the theme for that movie.  It was pretty good back in the 80s.  

​


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I was just looking for a clip from the movie Tootsie and found the theme for that movie.  It was pretty good back in the 80s.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wDDjVPJ73A​



If this is the cover song, who did the original?

That is the theme of this thread.

Cover songs that stand on their own.

And it helps a lot to give us the info on the original without our having to ask.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 'The Gallis Pole' LEADBELLY, Blues Guitar Legend - YouTube
> 
> This old black guy does a good version of Led Zep's Gallow's Pole. That's the greatness of Led Zeppelin, it touches so many people over so many generations
> 
> /sarcasm off



I was thinking the same thing -- you could put about 80% of the entire LedZep catalogue in here since most of it was plagiarized from other sources...

Jake Holmes with the Yardbirds doing his own song "Dazed and Confused" (1968)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYDhx_DgDxE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYDhx_DgDxE[/ame]​


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (with lyrics) - YouTube
> ...



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5oek8TK1k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5oek8TK1k[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a cool idea for a thread; I agree with the OP about Light My Fire (good example).   And I always thought CSNY did "Woodstock" too fast, while the writer (Joni) dragged it out too slow, and Matthew's Southern Comfort got it just right.

I have a problem with the term "cover" though.  "Cover" hearkens back to racism.  A cover record was what Pat Boone did recording "Tutti Frutti" so that white America wouldn't have to suffer the horror of having to buy/own a record by a (shudder) black artist.  It literally "covered up" the original while exploiting its assets.

I think something like "remake" might be more appropriate here, since that racist mindset certainly is not always the reasoning behind doing a remake.  But when we call it a 'cover' we imply that it is.

I don't think that was the case here:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfwN0X8YnWo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfwN0X8YnWo[/ame]

(1965 - Lead vocal by The Eggman)


Original: Nina Simone 1964:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckv6-yhnIY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckv6-yhnIY[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

Original, Nirvana 1991:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/ame]

Haunting morph by Tori Amos, 1992:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaAI3jI7uCc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaAI3jI7uCc[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

And talking of Tori Amos, here's her muse Kate Bush ... very old clip.  Original needs no introduction.

I love the Brooklynese way she pronounces the word "more" at 0:25 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0utNfsC6PQM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0utNfsC6PQM[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Originally by Martha and the Vandelles, this song was remade twice both of which are stand alone versions.  David Bowie & Mick Jagger remade the hit then Van Halen followed up with what I believe is the best version.
> ...



This is gittin' scary Mojo -- I agree with you _again_ 

Far as I'm concerned Martha's version is an untouchable artifact for its profound symbolism.  No two lines of lyric can ever better sum up what Motown was all about in its contribution to American race relations and culture than when that record announced on all our radios:

"This is an invitation
Across the nation
A _chance for folks to meet._"​
You just can't recreate that moment.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK_DOJa99oo]Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 4, 2014)

The Beatles - Dear Prudence

[ame=http://youtu.be/M-2lMstw6qs]The Beatles- Dear Prudence - YouTube[/ame]

Siouxsie And The Banshees - Dear Prudence

[ame=http://youtu.be/R77sby-ntgw]Siouxsie And The Banshees - Dear Prudence feat Robert Smith (The Cure) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Borillar said:


> Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors - YouTube




Thanks for posting this video.

It is one of THE GREAT performances I've ever seen.

The music. The performers. The performances. The loving care taken to be faithful to the original and yet expand upon it really nicely.

And you could see the legends themselves getting into this cover of their classic.

Damn. I can enjoy just listening to it while I compose this note.

Here are the 'liner notes.'



> Published on Dec 28, 2012
> On Dec. 26 the 2012 Kennedy Center Honors was aired on national television for the first time on CBS. During the event, which took place at the Kennedy Center Opera House, Ann Wilson and Nancy Wilson of Heart performed Led Zeppelin's "Stairway to Heaven" with Jason Bonham on drums.
> 
> The honor is given to those in the performing arts for their lifetime of contributions to American culture and in 2012 the surviving members of Led Zeppelin (John Paul Jones, Jimmy Page and Robert Plant) were among those honored. During their segment, the Foo Fighters performed "Rock and Roll," Lenny Kravitz performed "Whole Lotta Love," and Kid Rock performed both "Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" and "Ramble On".
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 6, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> johnny cash version of
> 
> Gordon lightfoots
> 
> ...



Johnny Cash did this song so well, that most people do not know the original


The original, by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 6, 2014)

The original by The Who


The cover by Pearl Jam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Jul 6, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> The original by The Who
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k
> 
> ...



It's a great cover!

Love the song and their rendition is an almost spot on exact copy of the Who's rendition.

If it wasn't, Pearl Jam would have gotten much grief from Who fans.!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 6, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> The original by The Who
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k
> 
> ...



I actually like the PJ version better than the Who version.  Good find.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 10, 2014)

Heart has covered a lot of songs from various bands. Really like this cover of Nazareth's Love Hurts.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY6tV1QIeKg]HEART - LOVE HURTS UNPLUGGED.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Jul 10, 2014)

The Cure's very unique cover of Purple Haze. From the 1993 "Stone Free- A Tribute" album.....


----------



## hjmick (Jul 10, 2014)

Damn good cover by Blink 182, just discovered it today...


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Jul 10, 2014)

Another unique Hendrix cover from the 1993 Stone Free album. This is by grunge rockers M.A.C.C. 
Mike McCready - guitar
Jeff Ament - bass
Chris Cornell - vocals
Matt Cameron - drums
(Temple Of The Dog - minus Stone Gossard and Eddie Vedder. But honestly, this is a HENDRIX song! No rhythm guitar or back-up vocals needed)


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeJkbqjQvnk]SOFT CELL - TAINTED LOVE (HQ official video) mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 13, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen


Original - Patti Smith

[ame=http://youtu.be/0peTfMOdDoo]Patti Smith Group ~ Because The NIght - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Witchit (Mar 29, 2018)

My guy is significantly younger than I am, so it's interesting that he found this song and declared it mine, when I am much more familiar with the original.

And yes, I'm necro-ing a thread. Why not. Now I have a whole bunch of new songs to listen to.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 14, 2018)

Because this cover was only done in concert and never placed on an album unfortunately, I guess that it stands on its own. Go *here* to listen to my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys cover "I'll Put Angels Around You" from the act named Dr. Hook.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 15, 2018)




----------

